# Looking for Bio Media to cycle



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone around the Mississauga area or a little farther have any good bio media especially filter content that i could grab off them?

Willing to pay and pickup


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you can get to south east Burlington, I'll give you some for free...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> If you can get to south east Burlington, I'll give you some for free...


Me too, North west Burlington though. Free.

Also have some stem plant to sell cheap.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank You Will, really helped. Done


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Mississauga if you need any also free


----------

